# Pulled Pork Waffle Cones



## cobrafnd (Jun 25, 2018)

Done these for the kids this past weekend.  Mac N Cheese in the bottom, pulled pork on top of that, and homemade onion straws on the top.


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 25, 2018)

Wow!  I'd be all over that!

Mike


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 26, 2018)

Pretty cool idea. 

Chris


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 26, 2018)

CF, Looks delicious!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 26, 2018)

What a unique idea!
It definitely deserves a place on the carousel!
Congrats on a great job!!
Al


----------



## AllAces (Jun 26, 2018)

One of those, I shuda thought Dat things. How soon before it shows up at a state fair.


----------



## xray (Jun 26, 2018)

Wow, that’s very neat.

I’ll take mine with sprinkles please...bacon sprinkles!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 26, 2018)

Great presentation. Now that's a dessert I like.


----------



## sauced (Jun 26, 2018)

OMG....OMG...OMG!!!!!!


----------



## Smoke23 (Jun 26, 2018)

A+ for creativity!
Congratulations on making the carousel!!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 26, 2018)

That is a bad ass idea! The waffle cones homemade or you just buy them at the store?


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 26, 2018)

Dude that's brilliant! This is straight out of carnival food territory. You are a genius. 

George


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 26, 2018)

You better start a stand at a State Fair... !


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 26, 2018)

WOW!!!! That is unique and creative as well as delicious looking all the way. Definite point worthy and congrats on your carousel ride. Great job...


----------



## cobrafnd (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks guys!  I actually stole the idea from someone on Facebook who got one at a fair of some kind a while back.  

These were just bought waffle cones.


----------



## AllAces (Jun 26, 2018)

Your bbq cones are still impressive. I may use the idea for pork belly burnt ends.


----------



## sauced (Jun 26, 2018)

Pork belly burnt ends....pulled pork....chopped brisket....you can go crazy


----------



## myownidaho (Jun 26, 2018)

That completely rocks! Superb job on the creativity.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 27, 2018)

Getting all unique with your meat, and it looks great, yum!
Can I get the one with the chiles Jalapenos?
*Like!*


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 27, 2018)

Fantastic idea and presentation!!!!
POINT
Gary


----------



## troutman (Jun 28, 2018)

That is amazing !!!  Very inventive, that ought to be in some food magazine !!  LIKE for sure....


----------



## weev (Jun 28, 2018)

Looks Good   
I had one a few weeks ago from a BBQ truck by me that also had cornbread in the bottom


----------



## idahopz (Jun 28, 2018)

Great idea for party food out on the back deck!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jun 28, 2018)

Probably the best smoked thing I have ever seen.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 2, 2018)

Thanks for posting this !!  I just fired up the wsm.. I'm stealing this !!:D


----------



## actech (Jul 4, 2018)

awesome !!!!!


----------



## cobrafnd (Jul 4, 2018)

weev said:


> Looks Good
> I had one a few weeks ago from a BBQ truck by me that also had cornbread in the bottom




Curious what they charged for them?


----------



## weev (Jul 4, 2018)

cobrafnd said:


> Curious what they charged for them?


It was 8$


----------



## cobrafnd (Jul 4, 2018)

weev said:


> It was 8$


Wow!


----------



## actech (Jul 4, 2018)

become a food carney for retirement hmmm ??


----------



## burgerbob (Jul 5, 2018)

cobrafnd said:


> View attachment 368604
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are amazing looking, curious as to whether or not they are messy at all.


----------



## cobrafnd (Jul 5, 2018)

burgerbob said:


> These are amazing looking, curious as to whether or not they are messy at all.



Not at all.


----------



## weev (Jul 5, 2018)

They made the cones so they were bigger but it came with a drink also


----------



## cobrafnd (Jul 5, 2018)

weev said:


> They made the cones so they were bigger but it came with a drink also



Gotcha... I was thinking about getting a waffle cone maker, they are pretty cheap and then can make them bigger.  That was all I could find at the store.


----------

